# Beginner to painting.



## FFKCCO

Hi all,

Over the last year I have found an interest in painting. I never took art in school but have always taught myself how to draw and no to try and paint. I am asking for advice, tips, anything that can help me improve my work. I recently tried for the first time to paint a dog. I can tell hair/fur is going to be one of the hardest things for me. Thanks for your help! The white background painting is one I am finishing and the green is one I am currently working on.


----------



## FanKi

Dude, amazing work!

Waiting for the green-one to be finished :3 you got talent

(Welcome to the forum ^^)


----------



## Asancta

FFKCCO said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Over the last year I have found an interest in painting. I never took art in school but have always taught myself how to draw and no to try and paint. I am asking for advice, tips, anything that can help me improve my work. I recently tried for the first time to paint a dog. I can tell hair/fur is going to be one of the hardest things for me. Thanks for your help! The white background painting is one I am finishing and the green is one I am currently working on.


Well,you do have talent.Now it depends what you expect from your art...you want to sell and turn pro'is it just a hobby;is it s way to relax and burn some steam?I personally think you have potential. If you want to learn more go to youtube and just watch painting videos...there are hundrets of them(if not thousands) in all languages and for all tastes lol.


----------



## TerryCurley

Your pictures are really good for only starting out in painting. I'm also a novice painter and have learned a lot from this group. The artist Jason Morgan has a short video on his web page about painting realistic fur. It's called "Glazing in Oil" video. It's only 15 minutes and it's free and first he explains glazing and then he gets into how glazing is used to create realistic fur. Jason is one of the members on this forum. Here is a link to his web page. http://www.jasonmorgan.co.uk/page36.html 

If it is acrylic that you are using the same techniques can be applied as in the video. 

Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy it and stick around.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Hi and welcome!

Great first attempts!

The others are right about YouTube and videos, they help a lot. You will learn everyone here is helpful and encouraging.


----------



## leighann

Welcome 

I think you are doing very well...especially if you are just starting out. You definitely have some talent!!


----------



## FFKCCO

Thanks everyone. I do this for fun. I have sold some paintings. I don't know if anyone here has heard of TheChive. But a lot of the work I've done has been related to that. I'm hoping I can get this French bulldog looking right. I'm posting an updated picture from this morning. Got rid of the green background.


----------



## Asancta

FFKCCO said:


> Thanks everyone. I do this for fun. I have sold some paintings. I don't know if anyone here has heard of TheChive. But a lot of the work I've done has been related to that. I'm hoping I can get this French bulldog looking right. I'm posting an updated picture from this morning. Got rid of the green background.


Take a look at that.She's very good with feathers and fur related paintings.Thought it might help 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwRSUXY8Tyw


----------



## FanKi

He's looking so cuuute >.<


----------



## TerryCurley

Looking good.


----------



## Erilia

The first doggy looks so sad, I want to hug him and give him treats >_<
Your second one is looking so cute 
I think you are doing a great job, and the fur looks good to me, but then again I'm really bad at hairs and fur in general so.... Follow the others advice they probably know better 
Welcome and thank you for sharing your art with us


----------



## Liz

I agree, you are doing a terrific job painting those poochies. You're off to a good start for a beginner, that's for sure. I have trouble painting fur too.


----------



## TerryCurley

Oh hey Liz glad to see you back. I was just thinking whatever happened to you. Hope you stick with us, this is becoming a fun place to be.


----------



## Liz

TerryCurley said:


> Oh hey Liz glad to see you back. I was just thinking whatever happened to you. Hope you stick with us, this is becoming a fun place to be.


Nice to know someone was thinking of me. I've been trying to cut down the amount of time I spend on the computer. Well, I'm off to check out what I've been missing around here.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

The first painting though..those doggy eyes...adorable yet so evil!...must...not...give..my sandwich!..><...Great job as your first too!


----------



## Linzibx

You seem to have a natural talent x


----------

